# POV's lights in Texas blue? green? clear? amber? red? please help



## White Fang (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all im i live in NJ and in my county you need to have a blue light permit, and you can have solid Blue or Blue/Clear, My wife and i are planing to Move to Texas and I read the law on Emergency Vehicles this is the site  http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/ and also found a couple of Police Officers forums dicussing this matter but the funny thing is that they not even clear whats lights are legal for a volunteer FF nor EMT.
I read some articles of the law and cant even be sure that I understood correctly.

so any one out there from Texas or been in the state knows?
just in case we are thinking Austin Texas.

thanks to all!!!


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't know about your state. LEOs in Alberta use red/white/blue, or red/blue.

EMS uses red/white/amber, along with Fire and Rescue.

Search and Rescue, they gave us the option of all red, all amber, or all green.

Since nobody here would even know what green means, we chose amber for when we use SAR vehicles en-route to a high-profile search.


----------



## White Fang (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, but i know the lights I can use in my state i am wondering for the state of Texas regarding what lights you can put on the vehicle, since i have blue and blue/clear i am wondering if I can use them in Texas as well or i need to change them


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 12, 2009)

White Fang said:


> Thanks, but i know the lights I can use in my state i am wondering for the state of Texas regarding what lights you can put on the vehicle, since i have blue and blue/clear i am wondering if I can use them in Texas as well or i need to change them



all the guys that i volunteer with that have lights they are red/white or just red. never seen any red and blues


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 12, 2009)

POV's should not be considered emergnecy vehicles. not even a little bit. unless you really really live in the middle of no where


----------



## Aidey (Nov 12, 2009)

Stick with none. It is possible that even if the state of Texas does allow them, the department you end up working/volunteering for won't allow them. Save your money and time until you are actually in Texas and know if they will even be allowed.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 12, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Stick with none. It is possible that even if the state of Texas does allow them, the department you end up working/volunteering for won't allow them. Save your money and time until you are actually in Texas and know if they will even be allowed.



Too Logical.  Not even living in Texas.  Not working for any agency in Texas.  Not familiar with Texas' system.  Doesn't know if the agencies in the area allow them.  He needs to know now so that the second he enters Texas he can flip on the scanner and respond!  

Seriously, wouldn't it be better to move to Texas, get settled, look into an organization, join them, ask if it is even allowed by them, and then ask this question?  Unless your desision to move to Texas is based on the color of lights you get to put on a POV, which as Life stated, should only be allowed in RARE cases, IMHO.  EMS (and all branches of Emergency Services) should be about providing quality care and service to the public, not about L&S.


----------



## Jon (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok... I think they use red. Not sure though.

I wouldn't sweat it until you move and join somewhere else.n


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 13, 2009)

+1. If you're going to move to Texas, just move. Once you get there, look into and join a local group... and they will provide specific guidance for their SOP and TX law as to how a POV should be equipped for responses. Each state has their own guidelines and laws about this. I would suggest that you disable your warning lights and such during the actual move as an inadvertent activation of those lights might be illegal in whatever state you happen to be traveling through.

Good luck, hope the move goes well!


----------



## White Fang (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!!!! Well to respond to Lifeguard I do live in a rural area in the middle of no where, in the State on NJ you are allowed like I state it previously....

I think guys you are correct (Mountain Res-Q and jon) I should wait and until I get settled there, I thought some could give me an idea, since I got to a forum where police officers from Texas where no sure what are the proper lights to use, and also some agencies used different lights.

Amberdt03: Thanks for the input!!!B)

Well I guess Ill have sell them before we move!!!

Again thanks!!! but if you here or see other colors let me know!


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 13, 2009)

Of course you need to finish your Basic class first...before you consider lights and rushing to help people.

Good luck with your Basic exam on Dec 22.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 13, 2009)

for what reason do you feel the need to jeapordize other's safety to respond to incidents that are most likely not dire emergencies, and if they are may be little you can do as an EMT in your POV? 

Alson I don't think they allow just anyone with an EMT cert to put lights in their vehilcles?


----------



## daedalus (Nov 13, 2009)

You and your wife should be worrying about such a big move before you worry about refitting your vehicle with lights. Low priority.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Wait, is this thread about what kind of lights to put on his personal vehicle?

Is that allowed? And if so, why? If you're not in the company ambo, why would you need/want lights?


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 13, 2009)

RyanMidd said:


> Wait, is this thread about what kind of lights to put on his personal vehicle?
> 
> Is that allowed? And if so, why? If you're not in the company ambo, why would you need/want lights?



I think we can safely call off the attack dogs on this one.  At least five people have already said that they think lights on your POV are silly.  And it's been said in 30 other threads in the few months I've been here, so...  Deceased equine.  Severely pummeled.  

As for the "why", I can only give an answer as relates to New Jersey.  Technically, the lights are because when volunteer agencies are toned out, some squads and all fire departments go to the squad or a meeting place, pick up an ambulance or fire engine, then go to the call.  So, the lights (in NJ they're blue) are to make it somewhat quicker to get to the station to get to the call.  They are not really (at least not around here) for responding to calls in your POV.  They're also not strictly emergency lights, although vehicles (under recent changes to state law here) are supposed to yield the right of way to you.  

A secondary purpose is if you happen to be at a call in your POV, it makes your car more visible at the side of the road or whatever.  Personally, I think that responding to calls in your POV is a terrible idea, and I've never done it (and I'm not quite finished with EMT school anyway, though I am a FR).  However, I have seen once or twice that the tones dropped while someone was literally driving past the address in their POV, and in that case, it might make sense to stop.  

When on duty, my squad stays at the building now, so I don't have a blue light in my car.  Would I consider getting one?  Maybe, but we don't get enough "all calls" (calls for any available members because the duty crews are both already out) to justify it, and I live a solid 10 minutes from the squad building.  But basically, in long-winded answer to your question, they're for responding to the station to get a crew on the ambulance to answer an emergency call.


----------



## White Fang (Nov 13, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> I think we can safely call off the attack dogs on this one.  At least five people have already said that they think lights on your POV are silly.  And it's been said in 30 other threads in the few months I've been here, so...  Deceased equine.  Severely pummeled.
> 
> As for the "why", I can only give an answer as relates to New Jersey.  Technically, the lights are because when volunteer agencies are toned out, some squads and all fire departments go to the squad or a meeting place, pick up an ambulance or fire engine, then go to the call.  So, the lights (in NJ they're blue) are to make it somewhat quicker to get to the station to get to the call.  They are not really (at least not around here) for responding to calls in your POV.  They're also not strictly emergency lights, although vehicles (under recent changes to state law here) are supposed to yield the right of way to you.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!!!!! I was actually...first is first thank you!!! I asked if any one knows about lights in TX on your POV and I get nonsense so thank you EMSLAW... now I live in a rural area our building its just a garage and supplies so we use our cars to go to the garage or assist when they need back up (like 300lbs patient its better to lift with 4 then 2 or 3) in my case not all our members can drive the rigg so its better that you get there first since you have your 1st responder bag with you at all times....

any ways i have my blue lights permit, i can put them after I finish my class and continue my education so i can be better than before!


for those specially who commented in this post and answered pure stupidities I started a new thread you should read it! _what are your thoughts? here is mine_


----------



## reaper (Nov 13, 2009)

As was stated. You asked and was answered!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe that texas allows a yellow/white light for headlights and red lights for turn signals and brakes on POV's.


----------



## Fox800 (Nov 13, 2009)

In texas, an authorized emergency vehicle can display any combinations of red, white, or blue lights and a siren when responding to an emergency. However, to make your POV "authorized", you must be affiliated with a volunteer fire or EMS agency that allows this. Many do not. In Travis County (where Austin is located), I can only think of one agency that allows this (Manchaca Fire). You will also need to inform your insurance vendor and be sure that they will cover you while operating your POV as an emergency vehicle. If you move down here with functional emergency lights and haven't received authorization from a volunteer agency, you can be issued a citation by law enforcement. This refers to sirens, wig-wag lights, lightbars, and any interior lights (red, white, or blue).


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 13, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Of course you need to finish your Basic class first...



Wait a minute. He hasn't finished his EMT-B course yet? Why does his training column state that he's an EMT-B then?


----------



## Fox800 (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/TN/htm/TN.546.htm


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Wait a minute. He hasn't finished his EMT-B course yet? Why does his training column state that he's an EMT-B then?



Finally, someone does read what I threw out there so subtly.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Finally, someone does read what I threw out there so subtly.




It's been bugging me for a while, but I was giving him the benefit of the doubt that he might be in school for some other level until either someone else brought additional information.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> It's been bugging me for a while, but I was giving him the benefit of the doubt that he might be in school for some other level until either someone else brought additional information.



Ditto. Could've just been an accident or misunderstanding on his behalf, too.


----------



## daedalus (Nov 14, 2009)

White Fang said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!!! I was actually...first is first thank you!!! I asked if any one knows about lights in TX on your POV *and I get nonsense* so thank you EMSLAW... now I live in a rural area our building its just a garage and supplies so we use our cars to go to the garage or assist when they need back up (like 300lbs patient its better to lift with 4 then 2 or 3) in my case not all our members can drive the rigg so its better that you get there first since you have your 1st responder bag with you at all times....
> 
> any ways i have my blue lights permit, i can put them after I finish my class and continue my education so i can be better than before!
> 
> ...


Here is the deal. If you do not want opinions on what you post, do not ask questions in a public forum where anyone is free to respond (within community guidelines). Unless you are paying me as a consultant, I am under no obligation to answer your questions and neither is anyone else.


----------



## Joel Yarberry (Nov 14, 2009)

Only city folks think people that help for free should not have lights on pov. This thought is retarded.    If anyone thinks volenteers should not have lights I THINK U SHOULD RECONSIDER !!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 14, 2009)

Joel Yarberry said:


> Only city folks think people that help for free should not have lights on pov. This thought is retarded.    If anyone thinks volenteers should not have lights I THINK U SHOULD RECONSIDER !!!!!!!!



I don't believe volunteers should have lights, because:

-LEOs, registered ambulances, and municipal service vehicles/safety vehicles use them because it makes them STAND OUT from everybody else. Once EVERYBODY ELSE has lights too, what's keeping our essential services safe? Case of crying wolf if you ask me.

-I am a volunteer myself, so don't blow your rape whistle on this one, but I think that giving special privileges to somebody, trained or not, gives them a superiority complex.

-If any ol' volunteer from the hall can have lights on their vehicle, why can't Joe Cool that volunteers coaching soccer have them too? Or the mailman? Or the UPS and FedEx trucks? If you give it to somebody that doesn't particularly need it, everybody automatically warrants equality. And we can agree that 90% of the vehicles on the road having flashing lights would be ridiculous.


If I am called to a high-profile or high-risk Search and Rescue event, I place my bag in the back, get in, and drive like a normal person to the muster area or SAR base. Having 150 volunteers racing toward the same place with lights on their Humvees, Jeeps, Toyotas, and mopeds seems idiotic, and overkill, and would shed a bad light on SAR.

When I am in my company's ambulance, returning a seriously injured or ill patient to the nearest medical facility, I flip on the wee-woos and the flashies, because this person will benefit from a 5-minute response time over a 10-minute one. Getting to the SAR base 10 minutes before everyone else is not worth the road rage and danger you will create with lights on your mom's Sebring.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 14, 2009)

RyanMidd said:


> I don't believe volunteers should have lights, because:
> 
> -LEOs, registered ambulances, and municipal service vehicles/safety vehicles use them because it makes them STAND OUT from everybody else. Once EVERYBODY ELSE has lights too, what's keeping our essential services safe? Case of crying wolf if you ask me.
> 
> ...



+1
also in the past few years there have been several cases of drivers being pulled over by people with emergency lights in their vehicles, who have then commited crimes against those they have pulled over. 
Emergency lights in POV is just an all around bad idea.


----------



## Joel Yarberry (Nov 14, 2009)

WHAT kind  If SAR u do.  If someone is lost in the woods no 5mins 10mins even 1hr wont make a difference. this is what i do.  FF,EMT,Paramedic student,SAR,dive rescue,and  rapid intervention team.   When there is a 10yr old girl trapped in a burning house being there even 1min faster makes a difference


----------



## daedalus (Nov 14, 2009)

Joel Yarberry said:


> Only city folks think people that help for free should not have lights on pov. This thought is retarded.    If anyone thinks volenteers should not have lights I THINK U SHOULD RECONSIDER !!!!!!!!



Care to provide evidence to support this position? Because I can present evidence that says 

1. Operating a vehicle with emergency lights on is dangerous and places the public and the responder    at risk. 
2. Operating with lights and sirens rarely if ever makes an impact on patient outcomes
3. Unless your lights are yellow, they actually do not make you safer while on scene

Lights and sirens have a limited role in a modern EMS system. How do you justify placing them on private vehicles?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 14, 2009)

Joel Yarberry said:


> WHAT kind  If SAR u do.  If someone is lost in the woods no 5mins 10mins even 1hr wont make a difference. this is what i do.  FF,EMT,Paramedic student,SAR,dive rescue,and  rapid intervention team.   When there is a 10yr old girl trapped in a burning house being there even 1min faster makes a difference



...and none of that matters when someone clobbers your Yugo because they weren't looking for a Yugo with a light on it. 

Sorry, but even for emergency vehicles, the use of lights and sirens to meaningfully shorten response/transport times is in question.


----------



## Joel Yarberry (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah.  I know everybody on this site knows everything. LOL.     We can talk when its your child that is in need of someone to help.  AND HELP IS 5mins *TO LATE*


----------



## daedalus (Nov 14, 2009)

Joel Yarberry said:


> Yeah.  I know everybody on this site knows everything. LOL.     We can talk when its your child that is in need of someone to help.  AND HELP IS 5mins *TO LATE*



Remember than EMS is medicine, and like everything in medicine, we follow the best available evidence. Anecdotes and scare tactics like what you describe above does not meet requirements to be called science, so these statements cannot be used to make decisions based in science.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 14, 2009)

**AHEM*
:nosoupfortroll:
*


----------



## Joel Yarberry (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess ignorence is not a crime. <YOUR FREE TO GO>   GOODBYE this site sucks anyway


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 14, 2009)

Joel Yarberry said:


> Yeah.  I know everybody on this site knows everything. LOL.     We can talk when its your child that is in need of someone to help.  AND HELP IS 5mins *TO LATE*





Joel Yarberry said:


> I guess ignorence is not a crime. <YOUR FREE TO GO>   GOODBYE this site sucks anyway



No need to SHOUT.  We get your point.  Flashing emergency lights have a very specific purpose.  But if you want them so badly, I doubt the fact that a handful of people on an internet forum disapprove will stop you from getting them.

Oh, well, leave the troll to the mods, I guess.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 14, 2009)

Fox800 said:


> http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/TN/htm/TN.546.htm



This document will answer your question.

And due to the thread getting off topic and rude, it is now closed.


----------

